# First Scouting Trip on New Property



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

This Saturday I will be heading to a property in NW Illinois to do some scouting with the intention of hunting coyote there soon. It's about 80 acres, maybe 70% forest, 30% clearings with a small pond in the middle, mostly surrounded by farmland.

I'll be going in the morning by necessity and will be there around 6 or 6:30AM and will have a couple hours to look around. Wind will be out of the southwest according to the forecast. From the terrain layer of the Google map it looks like it's pretty hilly. I've included a wide satellite image (property highlighted green), a close-up satellite image, and a terrain/topo closeup. To my knowledge I will have to approach from somewhere along that road that comes in from the northwest.

I plan on bringing my .22 in case I see some rabbits/squirrels that want to come home with me, and I will also bring my Bluetooth speaker and iHunt app with sounds unlocked, but beyond that I'm not sure how to avoid wandering aimlessly and scaring off animals. I would love to hear any advice you have on how to approach this specific property and how to approach scouting in general.

Here are the pictures:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A scouting trip is a scouting tip. I bring a rifle and a hand call in case I happen across coyote that are unaware of my presence. But I am there to scout first and wont call the property in the absence of the prior. Your scouting trip should tell you a lot about the property. Like where to setup and how to get there.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Rick Howard said:


> A scouting trip is a scouting tip. I bring a rifle and a hand call in case I happen across coyote that are unaware of my presence. But I am there to scout first and wont call the property in the absence of the prior. Your scouting trip should tell you a lot about the property. Like where to setup and how to get there.


How much do I need to worry about not alerting coyotes to my presence?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good advice from Mr. Howard, it's a scouting trip. Go slow, look lots, take your time, if you spook one up and it wants to stand and look at you - well that's diff. good luck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I should have put in my OP that I would more than likely watch the coyote to see what they do and where they go over calling them... but sometimes I get itchy. Scouting will show me the lay out of the property and how the critters relate to it. I can then apply my knowledge of the animal and form a plan of how to hunt it. Like where to park my chair.

Well, like hassell said. Do your best to not spook them. But it happens. If it bolts. Give it some time to get gone. Then scout on. So long as it is not a regular habit I doubt you need worry about altering their behavior there. If it stands there asking to die... I would probably oblige.


----------

